# Masterbuilt Signature Series not heating past 200F



## PhunnyHaHa (Aug 25, 2020)

My Masterbuilt Signature Series (from Lowe's) is 9 months old and over the past 2 months will not heat past 200F. I live in GSO, NC and it's been 80-90F the past two months. I've kept the smoker/vent clean and, when not in use, covered. Is it an element issue or a plug issue? It's plugged directly into an external outlet (no extension cords). I can't find any links on Google for the same issue/environment  so any help/advice is appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2020)

It may be a Sensor but more likely the temp control.  Contact Masterbuilt with the Serial and Model Number. They have typically been very good at diagnosis and sending the repair part free of charge...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2020)

After 9 years, I doubt if you'll get any free parts.
They're sometimes pretty good when Peeps are beyond their Warranty, but not 9 years beyond.

I would contact my MES GOTO Guy  

 tallbm
. If yours is a Digital MES, and not an Analog, he's my Man. Just my putting that in the text should get him to show up.
If not, just click on it & send him a Private message. He can help figure out what the problem is.

Bear


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 25, 2020)

You said 9 months? Like states above. I’d contact them and let them know. Tell them how disappointed you are and that you won’t recommend their products and give the the deal and they should hook you up. Let us know how it goes. I bought my parents a MES 30. And there saying it’s reading almost 40* difference between an inkbird and maverick thermometer. I have t had them contact anyone yet bc I haven’t had a chance to look at it yet


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> After 9 years, I doubt if you'll get any free parts.



Check again my friend...It is 9 MONTHS old and should be under warranty, unless Masterbuilt has changed policy...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Aug 26, 2020)

PhunnyHaHa said:


> My Masterbuilt Signature Series (from Lowe's) is 9 months old and over the past 2 months will not heat past 200F. I live in GSO, NC and it's been 80-90F the past two months. I've kept the smoker/vent clean and, when not in use, covered. Is it an element issue or a plug issue? It's plugged directly into an external outlet (no extension cords). I can't find any links on Google for the same issue/environment  so any help/advice is appreciated. Cheers!



Hi there and welcome!

What happens when it hits 200F degrees, does it shut off or just not get hotter than 200F?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Check again my friend...It is 9 MONTHS old and should be under warranty, unless Masterbuilt has changed policy...JJ





PhunnyHaHa said:


> My Masterbuilt Signature Series (from Lowe's) is 9 months old and over the past 2 months will not heat past 200F. I live in GSO, NC and it's been 80-90F the past two months. I've kept the smoker/vent clean and, when not in use, covered. Is it an element issue or a plug issue? It's plugged directly into an external outlet (no extension cords). I can't find any links on Google for the same issue/environment  so any help/advice is appreciated. Cheers!




OOOOPS---Sorry about that guys!!   Senior moment I guess. My left eye has been messed up since my stroke 8 years ago, but the right eye should be able to tell the difference between "Months" and "Years".

So I'll agree with 

 chef jimmyj
  that Masterbuilt might help you.
I think their actual warranty might only be 3 months, but I've seen them send parts out to people well over 3 months, and even up to a year or more, with no charge.

Bear


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (Sep 11, 2020)

Were you able to get this solved? I'm having the same issue with my 40inch MB. It will get up to 220 and stays there. I've checked this with an inkbird as well and still not hitting over 220. I've put in a ticket with MB. Hopefully they can help me out


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2020)

PhunnyHaHa said:


> My Masterbuilt Signature Series (from Lowe's) is 9 months old and over the past 2 months will not heat past 200F. I live in GSO, NC and it's been 80-90F the past two months. I've kept the smoker/vent clean and, when not in use, covered. Is it an element issue or a plug issue? It's plugged directly into an external outlet (no extension cords). I can't find any links on Google for the same issue/environment  so any help/advice is appreciated. Cheers!




Any Chance of posting a Picture of the complete inside of your MES??

Bear


----------



## PhunnyHaHa (Sep 11, 2020)

nawlinsborn73 said:


> Were you able to get this solved? I'm having the same issue with my 40inch MB. It will get up to 220 and stays there. I've checked this with an inkbird as well and still not hitting over 220. I've put in a ticket with MB. Hopefully they can help me out


Appears to be a dial/register issue. There may have been a short that caused it to tap out at 220º and hold that temp as the max. A new temp control did the trick.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 12, 2020)

So it sounds like MB got you a new temp controller under warranty, or as a goodwill gesture, and within a week or so?  That's wonderful!  
I'm curious...was any part of the controller panel getting abnormally hot to the touch during the problem stage?  
And welcome to the forum!!


----------



## PhunnyHaHa (Sep 12, 2020)

bill1 said:


> So it sounds like MB got you a new temp controller under warranty, or as a goodwill gesture, and within a week or so?  That's wonderful!
> I'm curious...was any part of the controller panel getting abnormally hot to the touch during the problem stage?
> And welcome to the forum!!


Correct, replacement sent out. And no, never an overheating issue. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## husker3in4 (Oct 2, 2020)

They sent me out a total of 3 new controllers before finally  just refunding my money. They get an A for effort and customer service, and a D- for quality control. Still trying to decide if I want to get a new smoker and/or which one. Like the Smokin-it smokers but they are fugly and  
REALLY expensive.


----------



## bill1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sounds like it's regulating to 220, even when you request more. 
Crazy thought...220deg Celsius = 425 def Fahrenheit.  425 is a reasonable max design temp on a commercial cooker.  So if I request 500, software should limit me to 425.  Otherwise I'm melting paint etc.  Most of the world uses degC.   Wonder if there could be a F-C or C-F conversion error someplace in the software version installed on a batch of these Masterbuilt controllers?   Units conversion confusion happens all the time Folks, even among pros.  If I was Masterbuilt, that's the first possibility I'd be looking into.


----------



## PhunnyHaHa (Oct 9, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Sounds like it's regulating to 220, even when you request more.
> Crazy thought...220deg Celsius = 425 def Fahrenheit.  425 is a reasonable max design temp on a commercial cooker.  So if I request 500, software should limit me to 425.  Otherwise I'm melting paint etc.  Most of the world uses degC.   Wonder if there could be a F-C or C-F conversion error someplace in the software version installed on a batch of these Masterbuilt controllers?   Units conversion confusion happens all the time Folks, even among pros.  If I was Masterbuilt, that's the first possibility I'd be looking into.


Not applicable here; analog, not digital.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2020)

PhunnyHaHa said:


> Not applicable here; analog, not digital.




That explains a lot.
I asked for a picture of your Masterbuilt, on Post #9 above.
If you can't furnish a Pic, please state that it is Analog, in the beginning.
There are so many Digital Masterbuilts, and so few Analogs on this forum, that our brains automatically think "Digital", unless otherwise Specified.

Bear


----------



## bill1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That explains a lot....


You say no extension cord, good, since that's a common source of voltage drop and power loss.  You ask if there could be loss in the plug.  If so it will be quite hot to the  touch after running for an hour.  Does your door (or other seams) close fairly tight...possible source of heat loss.  As  you note the weather is at least cooperating.  
If you have an analog model where the power cord enters from the front, there are connections you should inspect to verify they are clean and shiny.  If your power enters from the side (and works like an electric pancake griddle or fry pan with an integral controller) then the only place to check connections is where the controller plugs into the element.   
Next I'd recommend testing it on a circuit with a 15A breaker and  GFCI protection.  If neither the breaker nor GFCI trips, your element is probably ok.  That leaves the controller, which is probably an "infinite" bi-metal thermostat switch.  You can try running the knob from max to min repeatedly and even giving it a firm shake or impact (disconnected from the smoker and element of course)  but you'll probably end up having to replace it.  
It's like an electric oven or rangetop...there's not a lot that can go wrong.


----------

